# Picture Day - DUW



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I was out getting updated pictures, so here ya go, the fun stuff.

Baby (my bottle baby..yes I know, real original name, eh?)



















Hope's Kids:



















Isis:



















America:










Group Pics:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are just darling -- what color too


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm a sucker for color...


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Too CUTE!! :thumb:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute..........  :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some flashy kids! How cute they all are!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Look at all those colorful kids! They're so beautiful!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Babies by the bundle and in a rainbow of colors. They're adorable! The lil' white one, what breed is she? 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :wink: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW THEY ARE PRETTY!!!

love the colors!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!  You can send me Isis.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are so cute!!!  LOVE the colors! Sen me Hope's boys please!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You'd be more than welcome to Hope's cuties if you were closer


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So cute!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

We love the fun stuff-picture perfect! :thumbup:


----------

